# Matthew Damage



## perryrip (Oct 19, 2016)

Some pics of our community dock damage. Matthew took his toll on us; however, most houses were spared of any serious damage. Lot of large trees down and every one of them was laying in a NW to SE direction.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thats  about the same with use. There were several houses that had some tree damage but the majority were spared including mine..


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Glad to see you guys come out okay - things can be rebuilt.


----------



## perryrip (Oct 24, 2016)

*Matthew*

We will be rebuilding. Definitely a mess though.


----------

